# Any kitchen knife in Sandvik 12C27?



## Benuser (Aug 13, 2013)

Sharpened a stainless Opinel today, and wondered why I haven't yet seen its steel being used for kitchen knives. Very easy sharpening, almost carbon like, just a little more abrasion resistance, and asking a little more attention with deburring. All one may expect.
No idea yet of its edge holding properties. According to my first impression the stuff is a little harder than Opinel's carbon (XC90).
Any thoughts?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 13, 2013)

......


----------



## Twistington (Aug 13, 2013)

I own a couple in 12c27, Frost's/Mora makes these and they retail for like ~$45 and even less depending on what model.

I like the knives they make for butchery, regarding the kitchen knives... I would rather spend some dollars more and get a fujiwara or something like that.

http://moraofsweden.se/products/food


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 13, 2013)

Bark River made their kitchen series knives in 12C27, but have switched from Sandvik to Crucible in their current versions.


----------



## DevinT (Aug 13, 2013)

It's similar to AEB-L and 13C26 but with a little less carbon and a little more chrome. AEB-L will have better edge holding and 12C27 will have a little more stain resistance. It is made for cutlery and was developed for blanking. I like AEB-L better.

Hoss


----------



## spaceconvoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Twistington said:


> I own a couple in 12c27, Frost's/Mora makes these and they retail for like ~$45 and even less depending on what model.http://moraofsweden.se/products/food



I had one of their chefs knives. A little thick behind the edge but geometry was very decent for the price (similar to Richmond Artifex). You're right about needing more attention for deburring. Edge holding wasn't great, but that was probably due to sub-optimal heat treat. In general I've found that the heat-treat (or whatever magic goes into the forging process) has a much great impact than the type of steel. 12C27 shouldn't be that much different from AEB-L, but the Artifex is leaps and bounds better than the Mora


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 13, 2013)

Back when I was selling meat packing knives, the Swedish Frosts were all 12C27. Most of the west coast commercial fishing industry preferred them over the other brands and they always performed well for me.


----------



## Matus (Aug 14, 2013)

I have Mora 2000 which is a kind-of outdoor/camping knife. It offers really great performance for the money (around 25 Euro). I have sharpened mine recently and with little effort I got a shaving sharp edge. The edge retention is medium -not as good as higher RC (and different steel) Japanese kitchen knives and not as 'bad' as German kitchen knives, but it is also designed for different purpose. The blade is also very stiff even though that it is rather thin and seems very chip/roll resistant. I am still considering getting a different handle on it (the green plastic is not that appealing and bit too large for me).

If the Mora kitchen knives are of the same quality, than they could be great choice if budget is tight.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you, guys, that was very informative.


----------



## mkmk (Aug 14, 2013)

I've got one of the earlier Bark River small chefs in 12c27, and it's perfectly fine. It's not as hard, nor does it take as fine an edge, as the best stainless, but it's a good knife. It's rather thick behind the edge for most people's standards here, but it's a solid knife that I can share with others and take on trips without worrying about it much. It's fairly sturdy and easy to sharpen, so it's pretty foolproof. 

I wouldn't otherwise seek out 12c27, though.


----------



## franzb69 (Aug 15, 2013)

as far as i know wenger uses 12c27 as well.


----------



## riba (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a Mora boning knife (7124UG), really great value for money.


----------



## mark76 (Jul 16, 2015)

Two years later...  . 12C27 is still used a lot by French Laguiole knife makers. They sometimes make kitchen knives, too. So you can sometimes find a semi-custom 12C27 kitchen knife from that part of the world.


----------



## Benuser (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks, Mark. Since, I found that the 12C27 used by Opinel is in fact a modified version, with added carbon, thus going from .5 to .9%.


----------



## cave_dweller (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm probably wrong (I often am) but I was under the impression that 12C27 had been discontinued, and replaced with 14C28. Anyone know the truth?


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 16, 2015)

Isn't the suisin inox honyaki series in 19c27?


----------



## Benuser (Jul 16, 2015)

As is the UX-10 by Misono.

http://smt.sandvik.com/en/products/...ife-steel/sandvik-knife-steels/sandvik-19c27/


----------



## OneS (Jul 16, 2015)

The Knifewear damascus line is in that steel; but I know nothing about that knife.


----------



## olpappy (Jul 29, 2015)

EKA of Sweden used to make an 8" chef knife in 12C27, it is thicker than the typical Japanese knife but also can take more abuse. Don't know if they still make it, you could do a search if interested.



cave_dweller said:


> I'm probably wrong (I often am) but I was under the impression that 12C27 had been discontinued, and replaced with 14C28. Anyone know the truth?



Both steels are still available and widely used by many knife manufacturers. Kershaw used to use 12C27 and 13C26 in some of their knives but now use mostly 14C28N (not counting the Chinese made knives which use 8Cr13, 5Cr, 3Cr ).


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 29, 2015)

The 14C28N is more suitable for kitchen knives


----------



## mark76 (Jul 29, 2015)

Why, Keith? I have no experience with it.

13C26 is my favourite stainless steel. Nothing I can get sharper. And what Suisin did to 19C27... magic, great combo of edge retention and ability to get sharp. 12C27 is none of these steel in edge retention or ability to get sharp, but still very good. I've got a couple of Laguiole knives in this steel and I love them.


----------



## lucabrasi (Jul 29, 2015)

Agree with above, would like to see somebody up the hardness and make a kitchen knife with a decent flat profile out of the 14c28n. Takes a very fine edge easily, loses it easily in an edc or hunting blade. Harden it and grind it thin and I think you'd have a decent kitchen knife if it had a decent profile.

I suppose that's true of 13c26 and 12c27 as well. But we've seen those.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 29, 2015)

Mark I have a Kershaw with 14C28N it is a mid range steel for folders. I find can get it very sharp like 13C26. Edge holding is about the same. It has very good corrosion resistance. Like AEB-L --13C26 is used for razor blades.

I am no expert with stainless steels like AEB-L and SRS-15 for kitchen knives. And whatever is in Gesshin Ginga.


----------



## tweyland (Aug 11, 2015)

http://japan-blades.com/recommend/2387.html

I've had this one for a few years and it performs well for me.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 11, 2015)

tweyland said:


> http://japan-blades.com/recommend/2387.html
> 
> I've had this one for a few years and it performs well for me.



That one is made of 19C27, a very different animal. Highly abrasion resistant, with rather large carbides IIRC. Used by Misono in the UX-10 and Suisin in the Inox Honyaki.


----------

